# Yoakemono



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

​Yoakemono by Shibata Yousaku is a new series in Weekly Shonen Jump. It is the serialization of the one-shot of the same name that ran in Jump VS.



> The two boys Gin and Jinrou form a tough team in the mountains. One day, Gin decides that the only way they can move forward is to travel to the capital and join the Shinsengumi. It soon becomes clear, though, that they are not tough enough to handle the kind of people they find in the capital. Some of them, including the current Shinsengumi members, smell like beasts to Jinrou, and they seem to have unusual abilities. After Gin's tragic death, Jinrou is determined to become stronger and join the Shinsengumi in his place!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2014)

Pretty kick-ass cover


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 15, 2014)

Chapter 1 raw :


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 19, 2014)

Whend the translation coming up and chapter 2?

I saw the Raw looks awesome it seems like Roruni kenshin version of Naruto as the MC Yoakemono is it, don orange outfit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2014)

Chapter 2 raw
Link removed


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 2, 2014)

chapter looks really awesome, I hope someone translate it, i thought his manga was weekly not monthly.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 2, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> chapter looks really awesome, I hope someone translate it, i thought his manga was weekly not monthly.



It is a weekly series, what are you talking about?
Where did you even get the idea that it was a monthly?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 2, 2014)

Well it feels like been a month that since the first chapter came out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 6, 2014)

Chapter 3 raw
Heck you can even see them barely recovering from what they recieved from bambietta


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 6, 2014)

Chapter 3 was neat. I'm not totally won over by the series yet, but I am sad that this is going to have no chance at succeeding due to the whole plagiarism scandal (despite the fact that the similarities were only in the one-shot) going on right now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 12, 2014)

Chapter 4 raw
Final Ch.22 ENG


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh this is a manga coming from Oda's former assistant.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 15, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Oh this is a manga coming from Oda's former assistant.



Yup!
As is Mitsukubi Condor


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 4, 2014)

Chapter 6 raw
Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 8, 2014)

Chapter 7 raw
Always thought that this was the first sign just how much powerful Ulquiorra actually is.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 1, 2014)

Chapter 10 raw
Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2014)

Chapter 11 raw
It's on Batoto


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2014)

Chapter 12 raw
Ch. 39


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 14, 2014)

The summary kind of sounded like Kingdom just a little bit, but either way I will check it out,


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 23, 2014)

Chapter 13 raw
Link removed


----------



## Imagine (Oct 23, 2014)

So is anyone actually translating this?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 2, 2014)

Chapter 14 raw
KO 3 SRs who are on the level of the Bambigirls.


----------

